# Best Redfish Flies for Summer in the Carolinas



## cptsdr (Aug 20, 2015)

I fish sunset beach, and had good luck last summer on mud minnow and shrimp patterns.


----------



## WillFishingNC (Sep 28, 2016)

cptsdr said:


> I fish sunset beach, and had good luck last summer on mud minnow and shrimp patterns.


Any specific colors?


----------



## cptsdr (Aug 20, 2015)

I was going to take pictures of the flies, but I just looked and all my redfish flies are down at the beach house.
The mud minnows are kind of tan and brown and the shrimp are tan craft fur with black marker(Borski-ized)
I have the recipe for the mud minnow with me if you would like it.


----------



## WillFishingNC (Sep 28, 2016)

I have similar shrimp imitations, if you could send me the mud minnow recipe that would be awesome.


----------



## cptsdr (Aug 20, 2015)

Mud Minnow

Brown or copper thread

Dumbell Eyes

Brown sili legs

Copper flash

Saddle hackle palmered to eyes

Tan craft fur tied under eyes

build head with thread

tie off behind eyes

trim stray hairs

on some of these, I will put hard head black and paint eyes instead of dumbell eyes depending on what I want for sink rate and what the bottom structure is.

Bon Chance!


----------



## WillFishingNC (Sep 28, 2016)

That sounds like it will wreck the reds. Thanks.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Where is Dingoatemebaby when we need him! He's got the fly!


----------



## cptsdr (Aug 20, 2015)

WillFishingNC said:


> That sounds like it will wreck the reds. Thanks.


It worked pretty good last year!


----------



## cptsdr (Aug 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Where is Dingoatemebaby when we need him! He's got the fly!


I am always open to more suggestions and more fish!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)




----------

